# Psu damaged 3rd time!



## dfizams (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello everyone, my first psu seasonic s12ii 550w served me for more than 3 years, then replaced with corsair vs550 which served me for 4 months. Then replaced again with another corsair vs550 which got became faulty again just after using for 1 week. All these psus were working fine, then the computer won't start up. No smoke, no smell, no sound, just blown up capacitators with that melted cheesy white stuff. All these psus were connected to ups apc rs 1100. Very often this ups goes into battery mode even though there is no power failure. 
Is it the UPS which is causing this psu failure?


----------



## gta5 (Nov 29, 2017)

do you have lots of voltage fluctuations in your area ?

have you seen which capacitors blow up ?

is it the big large one or those small ones ? do mention your config and usage pattern as well like how many hours a day and heavy gaming or not


----------



## dfizams (Nov 29, 2017)

Voltage fluctuations not much. 
Mostly the smaller ones. (not able to post pic) 

I5 4440, GIGABYTE 685m d3va, gtx 970, ssd samung evo 120, 2tb blue cavier wd

6 to 8 hrs per day gaming. Seasonic blew up while playing mgs v, corsair vs550 during shadow of war, the last corsair gta iv.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 29, 2017)

Corsair VS series is crap anyways. Your Seasonic lasted 3 years. Get a better PSU. Corsair VS series is of a much lower quality than Seasonic S12II Bronze. And your PC setup requires the quality of at-least Seasonic S12II or higher.

If your UPS goes into battery mode with no power outage then either there are voltage fluctuations or something is wrong with the UPS. Try using a stabilizer with it. Wall socket > Stabilizer > UPS > PC. Don't use any surge protectors in between (there are surge only outlets in the UPS itself).


----------



## gta5 (Nov 30, 2017)

if it was small caps on the secondary side  then it is likely not the ups which is responsible for psu failure..

Corsair VS uses caps that are highly unreliable.. they are ok for office or low power pc.. but not with gaming pc , still they should have worked for atleast 7-8 months even with your usage .. maybe the rma'd unit you received used some old caps already or bad batch as it is common with cheap chinese ones..

rma the unit and sell it.. and buy a good unit..

i guess it was just bad luck .. all 3 psu's lasted very less than they should have.. did seasonic also had the leaking capacitor ?

good part is none of your components were affected ..

i hope your PSU is not getting affected by too much dust


----------



## dfizams (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I'll get seasonic psu soon and meantime will use voltage stabiliser. will be taking to kaizen for servicing.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 30, 2017)

Buy this Seasonic S12II 520w PSU:SEASONIC SMPS S12II 520W - 520 WATT 80 PLUS BRONZE CERTIFICATION PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 30, 2017)

gta5 said:


> i guess it was just bad luck .. all 3 psu's lasted very less than they should have.. did seasonic also had the leaking capacitor ?



He said his Seasonic lasted 3 years in OP. Should have lasted more but he had a UPS that switches to battery mode anytime which is not good for the PSU.

Should have RMA'ed the Seasonic PSU since it has 5 yrs warranty?


----------



## gta5 (Nov 30, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> He said his Seasonic lasted 3 years in OP. Should have lasted more but he had a UPS that switches to battery mode anytime which is not good for the PSU.
> 
> Should have RMA'ed the Seasonic PSU since it has 5 yrs warranty?



from what i know

if ups was responsible in that case something on the primary side should have gone bust.. primary capacitor ,primary transistors , apfc circuit, etc..

but it was the secondary caps that failed and leaked this is mainly due to heat , being lower quality or overstressed due to handling high ripple/bad design..  and not because of bad ups

seasonic s12ii uses Chemicon KZE caps.. with those caps this psu should have been able to last 6 years atleast even with 6-8 hours gaming a day..

united chemi con although japanese has bad series KZG and KZJ so if those caps were used instead of KZE due to stock issues then failure is expected.. so i think its either due to bad batch of caps  or due to dust.. but its just a guess could be bad solder or something else but unlikely to be ups .. better ask somebody knowledgable and experienced

i was wondering the same why didn't he go with warranty.. though iirc some very  old s12ii units had 3 years warranty..


----------



## dfizams (Dec 1, 2017)

I could not go with the warranty as I shifted my workplace and I've misplaced the invoice. It was bought from a local vendor. I needed replacement PSU at the earliest hence I had to get what was readily available in my local market place. Thanks for the repleis.
I'll be getting a seasonic psu and a new UPS. Meantime, I will use a voltage stabiliser too. 
One more query, instead of UPS, is it ok to use online pure sine wave inverter with tall tubular battery for continuous power supply? Its just a thought. Thanks.


----------



## gta5 (Dec 1, 2017)

Pure sinewave UPS/inverter are actually better and safer than these back UPS with simulated/stepped sinewave ..  Online one's are expensive though. so unless you already have one of these for some other purpose you don't need that.. a decent home pure sinewave inverter should be good as well for power cuts ( use your current main home one if you are already having it and it  has enough extra VA capacity and add a battery to it )

if you are planning to buy a new PSU .. don't buy the same Seasonic S12ii/M12ii ..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 1, 2017)

Wow from an S12II to a VS is a serious downgrade. Did you try getting the plug checked? Change the power surge? Try another socket? Check if the grounding is all good? 


If the bill is a printout and you still have the product, you could show and they can search by using the barcode. I misplaced a printed invoice for a phone once but was able to get it re-printed just by taking its box to them.


----------



## dfizams (Dec 2, 2017)

Well then, I won't be getting a UPS. Will get a online Inverter and a seasonic. thanks everyone.


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2017)

Any update on this ?


----------

